# Snowboard Sizing



## chrisjacobson18 (Aug 19, 2016)

I haven't had a snowboard since 1999/2000 when I was in 5th grade. I've been looking online on how to size myself for a snowboard. Each place I check says something different. Burton.com says one thing such as a 168cm, Evo.com says another such as a 164cm, etc. I am hoping a number of you can help me out here because I plan to buy a used board on eBay/craigslist. Since I haven't done this in quite sometime, I'm alright having a used board. I would say I am a beginner/intermediate, but will pick up on this fairly quick like I do with almost everything I do, so I'd rather get an intermediate board so I'm not upgrading right away. 

I am 5'10", 225 lbs (muscular), with a size 11.5 shoe. I will be mostly using it on slopes and a ski resort. 

Please help me out on getting the correct size!

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Board size depends highly on 1) its purpose (freeride vs freestyle vs all mtn...) 2) on the specific model; many manufacturers therefore give a weight range of each of their models and 3) on personal preference. 

First of you should choose your general style. Are you going to ride resort only, or also pow? What sort of riding do you think you'll progress into? Rather carving charging or do you like to butter n jump n spin? Two pretty different board types would be needed going hand in hand with different sizes.


----------



## chrisjacobson18 (Aug 19, 2016)

neni said:


> Board size depends highly on 1) its purpose (freeride vs freestyle vs all mtn...) 2) on the specific model; many manufacturers therefore give a weight range of each of their models and 3) on personal preference.
> 
> First of you should choose your general style. Are you going to ride resort only, or also pow? What sort of riding do you think you'll progress into? Rather carving chaging or do you like to butter n jump n spin? Two pretty different board types would be needed going hand in hand with different sizes.



It would be more of resort only with wanting to carve and change directions. What would you recommend for Burton for that purpose?

Also, what is "pow"?


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Depends on what you want to do with the board. If you plan on spinning like a top, jibbing everything in sight, and just overall freestyle riding, I would say downsize! I am roughly those stats (I'm 6'3", but also 225lbs.) and I ride a 158w Artifact Rocker (total noodle!) and have ridden that board for 3 years now. 

On the flip side, if you want a board to cruise groomers, or pow hunt, upsize! You would be fine on anything 160 or higher in my opinion. 

Here's the thing with board sizing, it isn't universal. If one board is a 150 but has the effective edge of a 160 (i.e. Burton Blunt, Slush Slasher, etc.), overall length of the board doesn't matter. To get an idea of how a board will ride for you, do research on effective edge, sidecut radius, waist width, etc. 

Tips of the trade:
- a smaller sidecut radius = more maneuverability. 
- for boots US12+ a good rule for waist width is >25.5cm. This can be preference though (I don't like anything less than 26cm)

Just my opinion, I'm sure people will let you know if these are wrong! >

TLDR:

-If just riding groomers: 160-164cm
-Pow Hunter: 166cm+
-Park Stick: 158-162cm


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

chrisjacobson18 said:


> Also, what is "pow"?


:facepalm1:

10char


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

chrisjacobson18 said:


> Please help me out on getting the correct size!


Hi Chris,

Stoked that you are getting a new board! You have some great advice above. There is no one cm size that is correct for any rider in all board models. As you are finding the correct size may vary by 10 cm depending on the board that you are considering. 

Also, an 11.5 shoe size (Brannock) is going to be a 10.5 in snowboard boots. We should get your barefoot measurement to make sure of that as a lot of buying mistakes (for board, boots and bindings) start right there.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

chrisjacobson18 said:


> Also, what is "pow"?


Pow is short for powder. The white fluffy stuff under your board/on the mountain.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

dfitz364 said:


> Depends on what you want to do with the board. If you plan on spinning like a top, jibbing everything in sight, and just overall freestyle riding, I would say downsize! I am roughly those stats (I'm 6'3", but also 225lbs.) and I ride a 158w Artifact Rocker (total noodle!) and have ridden that board for 3 years now.
> 
> On the flip side, if you want a board to cruise groomers, or pow hunt, upsize! You would be fine on anything 160 or higher in my opinion.
> 
> ...


All of this. Total length is not as important as waist width, sidecut, and effective edge. But it IS easier to sell a board based on one number instead of three that interact with each other. For getting (re)started, pick something that matches your weight range and is prescribed for the kind of riding you intend to do.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Good thread. Kinda funny.

It is hard to recommend a board when we don't know your riding style. You say resort but are you going to hit lots of little jumps and ride switch alot or are you more interested in pure speed? These are 2 totally different styles and require different boards and different lengths.

You should probably look at getting an all-mountain board. That would be a good all-arounder that you can ride for a long time. If you are thinking Burton, the Custom or the Process would be a great board for you.

Be careful buying used, don't go by a picture. Look very closely at the board, make sure the base and edges are in excellent condition. There should be no dints or bends in the edges. Check the base closely for damage, it should be smooth without grooves. Look for spots that have been repaired, color won't match. Don't buy anything with damage, even if it is a great deal. If it is damaged, it is garbage and a waste of money. You can get great deals on new stuff from last season. 40% off. A website here in Canada has a great board for sale: 2016 Libtech Travis Rice Pro for $350 CAN. That would be better than buying used, IMO. 

For your weight, 160cm Custom or Process would be fine.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

most important question is where do you ride? it depends on your snow quality. 

a general recommendation would be get something 159-164. you can size down and that will help you with learning/getting reacquainted, I wouldn't go anywhere lower than a 157 though. 

do you plan on going real fast and making a left? do you plan on spinning like a helicopter? what are your end goals since you plan on growing with the board? 

I'm 6ft 225lb (combination of fat and muscle) 10.5 shoe. I prefer 160cm generally. unless it's one of those specialty boards that dfitz mentioned.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chrisjacobson18 said:


> It would be more of resort only with wanting to carve and change directions. What would you recommend for Burton for that purpose?
> 
> Also, what is "pow"?


With "change directions", do you mean to ride "switch"? (i.e. riding the opposite direction than you usually do; changing your leading foot?) 

Pow is short for powder. Light snow, usually fresh fallen. It will be helpful to google for a snowboard dictionary and get familiar with the most common terms, otherwise you'll struggle with the answers you get or ppl won't understand what you need. 

You probably want to look for an "all mountain" board. There are literally hundreds of potential all mountain boards . I don't know many of those, others will have to recommend models. 

From Burton, you can't go wrong with the good old Custom, it should be easy to find second hand cos it's a often used board. Look for the 160, I'd say. You're slightly out of its weight range, but as you're beginner, you won't over strain the board yet. If you pick up things quickly and think you will be into riding fast n carve (_carve_, not just turn), look for the 163.

BTW: if you're located in Canada, contact @timmytard. He probably has 10 suitable second hand boards for you.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chrisjacobson18 said:


> It would be more of resort only with wanting to carve and change directions. What would you recommend for Burton for that purpose?
> 
> Also, what is "pow"?


Hahaha I have tears in my eyes that made me laugh so hard.

You'll soon find out what "Pow" is, hopefully.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chrisjacobson18 said:


> It would be more of resort only with wanting to carve and change directions. What would you recommend for Burton for that purpose?
> 
> Also, what is "pow"?


Hahaha I have tears in my eyes that made me laugh so hard.

You'll soon find out what "Pow" is, hopefully.


TT

Stupid spell checker


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> With "change directions", do you mean to ride "switch"? (i.e. riding the opposite direction than you usually do; changing your leading foot?)
> 
> Pow is short for powder. Light snow, usually fresh fallen. It will be helpful to google for a snowboard dictionary and get familiar with the most common terms, otherwise you'll struggle with the answers you get or ppl won't understand what you need.
> 
> ...


Hahaha well maybe not 10?
But pretty close.

I don't need 10 though, cause I have the "one"
Plus I can Prolly set you up with everything you could possibly need & then some.

I do have the perfect board for you though.

Not sure on the year, but that ain't important.
I have a Burton Custom 164.5 which is bang on perfect size for you.
It's not beat up at all, it's practically brand new.

I can stick bindings on it & set you up in a pair of booties too.
Just happen to have a brand new pair of Burton Hails & a slightly used pair of Salomon Synapse? I think they are?
Both in a size 10.5

Not only that, I just happen to have a shit Load of wicked soft goods, that are just a tad big for me.
So perfect for you.

I got you covered head to toe, if you want?

Oh and my prices are phenomenal, you won't find a better deal anywhere.
No matter where you look.


TT


----------

